
3D Printing in the Medicine: Saving Time and Saving Lives - moniquemallo
http://abaad.ae/3d-printing-in-the-medicine-saving-time-and-saving-lives/
======
billadoid
I hate X-rays, so... Dental Records 2.0 (with Kinect-like tech maybe?)

I like the idea of having the same set of teeth I have now (early twenties)
for when I get old enough and my teeth drop out.

People who have lost the opportunity to get a 3d capture of their own teeth
could possibly customize dentures based on the teeth of their younger
siblings.

It'd be interesting to inspect the variety or sexual dimorphism of the dental
sets between siblings in realtime 3D morph.

Saving teeth snapshots in a timeline would be quite useful for dentists to
have.

Forensics might also get advantage of this.

